# Authentic Middle Eastern Chicken Kebab Recipe?



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

My favorite Egyptian restaurant when I was living in NYC had four great items, tahini dressing, hummous, babaganoush and chicken kebabs. Over the years I've managed to successfully replicate everything but the kebabs. I'm just about do a web search looking for recipes, but before I do, I was wondering if anyone had a really good chicken kebab recipe of their own that they'd be willing to share.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Scott,

Chicken marinated in plain yogurt with pepper. Then weave onto your skewers and grill,serve on pita with tomato, red onion and cilantro and fold the bread around the chicken.

Very basic but authentic.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

CC, I hope it would be all right to mix a little ground toasted cumin seeds into the yogurt.  :lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That would be nice.


----------

